# First Trapout "Success"



## jsnider (Aug 12, 2014)

I did my first trapout a couple of weeks ago. These bees had been in a 2 story column that was covered in stone and had been there for at least a year. It had 3 entrances at deck level. I sealed up the 2 that were not on somewhat flat surfaces. The third was behind a light fixture. I removed the light and installed a screen cone there. I put my baited double nuc box beside the sealed primary entrance. I was sure that I would be coming back several times to seal up any holes that the bees found but I must have gotten lucky. The trap immediately started working on the returning foragers. I came back 6 days later to check and queen cells were almost capped. 3 days later I got a call that a mass exodus had occurred. I went and checked and the box was full of bees and a large cluster was on the front. I looked inside and all the queen cells were tore down. I came and took the bees home the next night and inspected that following morning. I found a nice tiger striped queen and she had been busy laying. I guess I can chalk this one up to beginners luck . I will try posting a pic. It was satisfying to get this colony.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

That is truly lucky. Most trapouts I have done take weeks. Unless I am just getting starter bees to which I add a queen.


----------



## jsnider (Aug 12, 2014)

I was expecting it to take 3-5 weeks from everything I had read. I guess it is pretty safe too say that I will not be that lucky next time but I will enjoy while I can.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 10, 2016)

Great job! I've got one going into week 6 . The homeowner said there was a lot of activity leaving around week 4. Can't wait to go check it this week and see what's going on . It's an interesting technique that seems to work pretty good if you and the homeowner are patient


----------



## Brushpopper (Jul 7, 2016)

I've been working on a trap out for about 4 weeks. Not having any luck. What did you use for bait?


----------



## jsnider (Aug 12, 2014)

A little lemon grass oil and a frame of eggs and young larvae.


----------

